# Smugglers Notch - Now Available



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just a heads up...I was just doing a search and noticed that Smuggs was on the drop down list...Some August time available and at the time I looked July 3rd - 2 bedroom for a week (discounted points show for me which are 168,000)

I just checked out the "Search by Location" map and it is not showing on that...only the pull down menu...it's the fourth from the bottom.

Update: July 3rd is  gone...at least for now...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> Just a heads up...I was just doing a search and noticed that Smuggs was on the drop down list...Some August time available and at the time I looked July 3rd - 2 bedroom for a week (discounted points show for me which are 168,000)



Thanks for the heads up! I've haven't been on the Wyndham site for a week or so.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 7, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> Just a heads up...I was just doing a search and noticed that Smuggs was on the drop down list...Some August time available and at the time I looked July 3rd - 2 bedroom for a week (discounted points show for me which are 168,000)
> 
> I just checked out the "Search by Location" map and it is not showing on that...only the pull down menu...it's the fourth from the bottom.



FWIW, there are 3 ways to search, but I can only see it from 1 place.  The only place I can see it on a list is if I choose "Search By Location" from the Make Reservations Screen.  Set "Northeast" as the location and Wyndham Vacation Resorts Smugglers Notch Vermont shows up on the list of resorts.  I don't see it on the master list of resorts ("Search By Resort") and it isn't on the map screen yet.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.  I was just looking for Smuggs a couple of days ago, but I guess I didn't drill down deeply enough.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jun 8, 2011)

I just got Thanksgiving week.

A real deal is there if someone can go.  Check in June 19 available with discount and an upgrade from 2 to 3 is available.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 8, 2011)

lisa1001 said:


> I just got Thanksgiving week.
> 
> A real deal is there if someone can go.  Check in June 19 available with discount and an upgrade from 2 to 3 is available.



When I first found it...I was looking for Thanksgiving weekend but there was nothing but now there is....Thanks!

BTW...It now has been announced in the "Resort Report" so it can be searched through the map and everywhere else.  It's no longer hidden


----------



## chris1gill (Jun 9, 2011)

Was there a mention of costs for camps/pools or is that included? If your rate wasn't a discounted rate do you know what the cost would have been?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 9, 2011)

Just talked to Wyndham.  There are about 7000 weeks already in private hands from the prior group.  Wyndham will be making offers to convert to these owners.  There is a significant amount of unsold inventory at this point.  The unsold inventory will be sold through Access.  The 7000 weeks units are currently being slated for the Club Wyndham Plus program.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Just talked to Wyndham.  There are about 7000 weeks already in private hands from the prior group.  Wyndham will be making offers to convert to these owners.  There is a significant amount of unsold inventory at this point.  The unsold inventory will be sold through Access.  The 7000 weeks units are currently being slated for the Club Wyndham Plus program.
> 
> 7000 weeks, wyndham is going to be giving them an offer
> 
> New Owners club  wyndham access


I should know this, but I don't -- *What is Access?*

I searched both the website and the members directory without any luck.  Thanks.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2011)

And another Snuggs question(s) --

There appear to be a wide variety of summer activities there, but the Snuggs website doesn't really tell you much...nor does it say anything about costs.  The site seems to be just a booking site for folks who already know all about the resort.

Can someone who has been there explain the waterparks basics -- how many, good bad or indifferent, prices, etc?

Also, what kinds of free amenities/activities are available there?

If there is a specific website that contains good info on Snuggs, that would be appreciated as well.

Thanks.


----------



## chris1gill (Jun 9, 2011)

The Smugg's website is primarily set up for cash paying guests to determine the price of their vacation. Secondarily there is a section where owners can log in, then there's a section for RCI guests. There is no information regarding Wyndham. I don't know if camps and pools are included for Wyndham guests who don't own there or not... I guess you'd have to ask Wyndham that....

There are plenty of activities to be sure both paid and included (if you have a Smugg's pass or benefits).... each person will find what they like best... there's never a shortage of things to do....

Until Wyndham makes clear what it is their exchanges offer I couldn't even guess as to what might or will be included for each night booked. If I had that information I could tell you anything you needed to know.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 9, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> I should know this, but I don't -- *What is Access?*
> 
> I searched both the website and the members directory without any luck.  Thanks.



Club Wyndham Access is its actual term.  That is the were most if not all of the newer developments are being sold with vs. Club Wyndham Plus (the former Fairfield Trust).


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Club Wyndham Access is its actual term.  That is the were most if not all of the newer developments are being sold with vs. Club Wyndham Plus (the former Fairfield Trust).


Thanks.  I guess my real question about Access is: can existing Club Wyndham Plus owners book those accommodations at 10 months?


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh good grief!  I missed it -- sorry.   

On the Wyndham site, on the Smuggler's Notch home page, down near the bottom there is a section called "Helpful Hints"  In that section, there is a link to activities and a very good explanation of what we get.

Wyndham owners get complimentary SmuggsPasses which appear to entitle us to all facilities and free activities and discounts ranging from 10%-30% on other activities.

Here's a link to the activities explanation at Smuggs: http://www.smuggs.com/pages/universal/wyndham/


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 9, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Thanks.  I guess my real question about Access is: can existing Club Wyndham Plus owners book those accommodations at 10 months?



I have researched this questions extensively.  As far as I can tell, the answer is yes for at least the forseeable future.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I have researched this questions extensively.  As far as I can tell, the answer is yes for at least the forseeable future.


Thanks, that's what I thought...that they have the Access 13 months advantage, but at 10 months, everyone is on the same footing.


----------



## chris1gill (Jun 9, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Oh good grief!  I missed it -- sorry.
> 
> On the Wyndham site, on the Smuggler's Notch home page, down near the bottom there is a section called "Helpful Hints"  In that section, there is a link to activities and a very good explanation of what we get.
> 
> ...



That's a new link of the Smugg's site, it must have appeared very recently... VERY recently....  if you have any specific questions then I can answer those.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 9, 2011)

chris1gill said:


> That's a new link of the Smugg's site, it must have appeared very recently... VERY recently....  if you have any specific questions then I can answer those.



Interesting:  The Resort as of this time, is offering VIP Discounts for Wyndham Vacation Resort Owners for June availability.

Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
 Points  
JUNE 
06/20/2011 3 2 Bedroom Deluxe   81,000  40,500   
06/21/2011 3 2 Bedroom Deluxe   81,000  40,500   
06/22/2011 3 2 Bedroom Deluxe   98,500  49,250   
06/23/2011 3 2 Bedroom Deluxe   116,000  58,000   

To continue with your online reservation, please click on the "Select" button next to the unit type you desire.


----------



## chris1gill (Jun 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Interesting:  The Resort as of this time, is offering VIP Discounts for Wyndham Vacation Resort Owners for June availability.
> 
> Check-In Nights Unit Type Details  Points Discount
> Points
> ...



That's very good, do they offer any July availability yet? We sold our Wyndham points, guess I should have kept them....

I just noticed in the benefits list that you only get 30% off summer camps (not free).... I think they're usually 80.00 per day, that could add up over the course of a week.....


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 9, 2011)

chris1gill said:


> That's very good, do they offer any July availability yet? ...



Did not see any for July but did see some for August, September, and October did not check further.


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 9, 2011)

I am very excited about the addition of Smuggs to the Club Wyndham Network.  I now have another great drive-to Wyndham Resort.

From the posts above, it looks like they are putting the unsold deeds/points into Club Wyndham access.  (thanks, rrlongwell, for getting this great info!) This may make Club Wyndham Access more attractive to own.  All Club Wyndham Owners will be able to book at 10 months, but Access owners will have the ability to book at 13 months.  

I think that this ARP ability will be valuable for the peak winter vacation weeks (Presidents week and the week between Xmas and New Years), so this may give folks a good reason to buy Access Points - we'll see in a year or two how availability is at Ten Months for the Smuggs resort - and this will tell us whether ARP is needed for those big holiday weeks.

Anyway, this is a great addition to Club Wyndham and makes me an even happier Wyndham owner.

-Dave


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 9, 2011)

> ... I think that this ARP ability will be valuable for the peak winter vacation weeks (Presidents week and the week between Xmas and New Years), ...



Found availablity in January and February, not the two weeks you mentioned.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Did not see any for July but did see some for August, September, and October did not check further.


I didn't see any in July either, and the August avaiability was later in August, after we go back to school.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 10, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> ... What is Access?



PTVO Owners Association, Inc. is the owner's Association that is the benificary of the Trust (Trustee is a banking related firm).  The deeds for Club Wyndham Access are actually held by the Tustee in a Trust established for the benefit of the Assoication.  Here is what I found on-line that describes Club Wyndham Access.

CLUB WYNDHAM Access offers the flexibility of choosing from multiple resort locations for reservations within the Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) window. CLUB WYNDHAM Access owners are members of CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus and can enjoy all the features and benefits the program has to offer.


Tell me more
As a CLUB WYNDHAM Access owner, you can make a reservation at any resort that is part of CLUB WYNDHAM Access during the ARP window. All CLUB WYNDHAM Access resorts are your “home” resorts.

Additionally, as members in CLUB WYNDHAM Plus, you can participate in special VIP Programs and enjoy More Vacation Options, subject to eligibility requirements.

From the above it appears that Club Wyndham Access members are members of both Club Wyndham Access and Club Wyndham Plus.  From the above it is not clear that Club Wyndham Plus members have access to the to the Club Wyndham Access program.  As far as I can tell, at this point in time the answer is yes as it relates to the Access inventory.  To the extent that Club Wyndham Access deeds are through Club Wyndham Plus, these deeds would probably be covered.  I do not know if Wyndham is going to start sending deeds from new sales just to Access.  If so, then I do not know if these deeds would be in the Club Wyndham Plus availablity or not.

Also, please note that according to the above, a Club Wyndham Acess owner "can make a reservation at any resort that is part of Club Wyndham Access during the ARP period."  The language being quoted is from the Wyndham Vacation Resorts site.  This is very impressive because, I believe Club Wyndham Plus ARP is based on availablity at the resorts.  Apparently, under this cite, there is no such limitation for Club Wyndham Access members.

Just an after thought.  When I was checking this out regarding my recent Towers on the Grove purchase, I was informed this particular contract did not nor ever will have access to any of the Club Wyndham Access benifits (i.e. Access availablity etc.).  The purchase paperwork for this particular deed for assoication with Club Wyndham Plus.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks.  

The way I interpret that is, for a resort to be part of Access they would set aside some inventory which would be exclusively available to Access members...at least during the ARP.  There would have to be a separate pile of availability to make that promise come true.

I don't know how they could do that legally, unless they built an addition and sold it as Access, or picked up inventory like they're doing at Smuggs.  But obviously *they* know how they do it.

It will be interesting to see what kind of deal they offer those 7,000 Smuggs fixed-weeks owners, and what the owners' reactions are.  I have a friend who has a sister who owns two weeks there, so if I find out anything I'll post it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 10, 2011)

When I looked, I saw only 2 and 3 Bedroom units; point charts imply studios and 1 bdr. Has anyone seen those size units in the reservation window?


----------



## learnalot (Jun 10, 2011)

JimMIA said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The way I interpret that is, for a resort to be part of Access they would set aside some inventory which would be exclusively available to Access members...at least during the ARP.  There would have to be a separate pile of availability to make that promise come true.
> 
> ...



*Also true.  With new resorts/acquisitions they would have the ability to designate any available portions they wish to Access.  With inventory that has already been sold as UDI (undivided interest), they cannot just change it over to Access.  They CAN acquire inventory previously sold as UDI if they get an owner to do an equity trade and move their deed to a new location (or to Access).*


----------



## SunSandGirl (Jun 10, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> When I looked, I saw only 2 and 3 Bedroom units; point charts imply studios and 1 bdr. Has anyone seen those size units in the reservation window?



If you were going to rent a week to someone for this resort what do you think is a fair rental price for a 2BR & a 3BR?  It is 224k & 308k.  The resort & area seem to be pretty nice.  I have never even heard of Smugglers' Notch, Vermont.


----------



## antjmar (Jun 10, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> If you were going to rent a week to someone for this resort what do you think is a fair rental price for a 2BR & a 3BR?  It is 224k & 308k.  The resort & area seem to be pretty nice.  I have never even heard of Smugglers' Notch, Vermont.


go to the get more information link on the wyndham information page for smugglers and click reservations to see what Wyndham is charging for a similar room and I would guess deduct at least 30% probably more...


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 10, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> If you were going to rent a week to someone for this resort what do you think is a fair rental price for a 2BR & a 3BR?  It is 224k & 308k.  The resort & area seem to be pretty nice.  I have never even heard of Smugglers' Notch, Vermont.



Some listings from redweek.com

Dates Nts Price Unit View Bd/ Ba Occ   
 06/10/11 - 06/11/11  8  $1,000 ($125/nt)  Garden 2/ 2  8  View  
 06/10/11 - 06/17/11  7  $2,250 ($321/nt)  Mountain 3/ 2  10  View  
 06/12/11 - 06/19/11  7  $950 ($136/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 06/18/11 - 06/25/11  7  $1,000 ($143/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 06/19/11 - 06/26/11  7  $900 ($129/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  Rented 
 06/19/11 - 06/26/11  7  $599 ($86/nt)  Mountain 1/ 1  6  View  
 06/26/11 - 07/03/11  7  $1,500 ($214/nt)  Mountain 3/ 2  10  Rented 
 07/02/11 - 07/09/11  7  $1,350 ($193/nt)  None 2/ 2  8  Rented 
NEW  07/03/11 - 07/10/11  7  $1,250 ($179/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 07/03/11 - 07/10/11  7  $2,000 ($286/nt)  Mountain 3/ 3  10  View  
 07/08/11 - 07/15/11  7  $1,750 ($250/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 07/22/11 - 07/29/11  7  $1,795 ($256/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
NEW  07/23/11 - 07/30/11  7  $1,600 ($229/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 07/24/11 - 07/31/11  7  $1,800 ($257/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 07/29/11 - 08/05/11  7  $2,000 ($286/nt)  Mountain 3/ 2  10  View  
 07/31/11 - 08/07/11  7  $1,400 ($200/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 07/31/11 - 08/07/11  7  $1,500 ($214/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 08/05/11 - 08/12/11  7  $2,000 ($286/nt)  Mountain 3/ 2  10  View  
 08/13/11 - 08/20/11  7  $2,000 ($286/nt)  Varies 2/ 2  10  Rented 
NEW  08/14/11 - 08/21/11  7  $1,250 ($179/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
NEW  09/03/11 - 09/10/11  7  $700 ($100/nt)  Mountain 2/ 1  6  View  
NEW  11/18/11 - 11/25/11  7  $1,700 ($243/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
NEW  12/10/11 - 12/17/11  7  $1,200 ($171/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  6  View  
NEW  12/23/11 - 12/30/11  7  $4,000 ($571/nt)  Mountain 3/ 2  10  View  
 02/25/12 - 03/03/12  7  $1,800 ($257/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View  
 03/24/12 - 03/31/12  7  $1,000 ($143/nt)  Mountain 2/ 2  8  View


E-Bay Buy it Now prices:  $399 7 nights/8 days

Unit Description
 Check-In/Check-Out

2 Bedrooms,  6 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 11/05/11 - 11/12/11 
2 Bedrooms,  8 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 11/12/11 - 11/19/11 
3 Bedrooms,   10 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 11/13/11 - 11/20/11 
2 Bedrooms,  8 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 04/14/12 - 04/21/12 
2 Bedrooms,   8 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 04/15/12 - 04/22/12 
1 Bedrooms,  6 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 04/20/12 - 04/27/12 
1 Bedrooms,   6 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 04/22/12 - 04/29/12 
1 Bedrooms,   6 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 05/06/12 - 05/13/12 
1 Bedrooms,   6 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 05/11/12 - 05/18/12 
1 Bedrooms,   6 Guests, Full Kitchen 
 05/13/12 - 05/20/12


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 11, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> When I looked, I saw only 2 and 3 Bedroom units; point charts imply studios and 1 bdr. Has anyone seen those size units in the reservation window?



I searched first available for those sizes (using lengths of stays 7, 4, 3) and nothing came up.  It also appears that we may be only getting inventory from the Tamaracks, Aspen, and Sycamores area of the resort.  There are studios and 1 bedrooms in that area...maybe they will be releasing them in the next go round.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 11, 2011)

Shelbyd95 said:


> I searched first available for those sizes (using lengths of stays 7, 4, 3) and nothing came up.  It also appears that we may be only getting inventory from the Tamaracks, Aspen, and Sycamores area of the resort.  There are studios and 1 bedrooms in that area...maybe they will be releasing them in the next go round.



I am only showing the two bedroom

06/19/2011 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   224,000  112,000


----------



## janej (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if we have to pay for Smuggs pass when booking with Wyndham points?  To exchange through RCI, we have to pay $315 extra to use all the amenities.    I think now they also charge the same if you rent from the owners.  That is why the price on redweek is much lower than a few years ago when renters can use owner's benefit package.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 14, 2011)

I would call the resort and see what they say.  It's entirely possible that they haven't gotten around to working this detail out, yet.  Personally, I would assume that you do, possibly excepting those whose Wyn deeds are *at* Smuggs (and maybe not even then.)


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2011)

bnoble said:


> I would call the resort and see what they say.  It's entirely possible that they haven't gotten around to working this detail out, yet.  Personally, I would assume that you do, possibly excepting those whose Wyn deeds are *at* Smuggs (and maybe not even then.)



Just called reservations, they said use of the Amenities is not permitted if I booked the reservation through Wyndham.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't understand any of this. I am a Smuggs weeks owner. Can you explain what you are talking about when you say that Wyndham will make offers to the 7000 weeks owners? We were told everything would be the same for the current owners....


----------



## bnoble (Jun 14, 2011)

> they said use of the Amenities is not permitted if the reservation is booked through Wyndham.


Thanks.  That's what I suspected ("that you do" meaning "that you do have to pay for an activities card")


----------



## SunSandGirl (Jun 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Just called reservations, they said use of the Amenities is not permitted if the reservation is booked through Wyndham.



That's not what it says on the website. "As a Club Wyndham Owner you receive a complimentary SmuggsPass gaining you access to Smugglers’ programs and facilities as well as a number of discounts. See below for more details."
http://www.smuggs.com/pages/universal/wyndham/

I want to know what area they are giving to Wyndham owners.  I called and left a message but have not gotten a return call yet.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 14, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> That's not what it says on the website. "As a Club Wyndham Owner you receive a complimentary SmuggsPass gaining you access to Smugglers’ programs and facilities as well as a number of discounts. See below for more details."
> http://www.smuggs.com/pages/universal/wyndham/
> 
> I want to know what area they are giving to Wyndham owners.  I called and left a message but have not gotten a return call yet.



Tara,

With their other WAAM (Wyndham Asset and Acquisition Management, I think) properties, Wyndham has been absorbing some of the developer's unsold inventory.  It may or may not be in one particular section of the resort.  It is my understanding that the inventory at Towers at the Grove in Myrtle Beach is scattered throughout the building.


----------



## learnalot (Jun 14, 2011)

mpumilia said:


> I don't understand any of this. I am a Smuggs weeks owner. Can you explain what you are talking about when you say that Wyndham will make offers to the 7000 weeks owners? We were told everything would be the same for the current owners....



I think it means they will be giving you a sales pitch to try and buy into Wyndham's system.  You will not be under any obligation to do so.  That's why it would be able to be the same for the current owners.


----------



## SunSandGirl (Jun 14, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Tara,
> 
> With their other WAAM (Wyndham Asset and Acquisition Management, I think) properties, Wyndham has been absorbing some of the developer's unsold inventory.  It may or may not be in one particular section of the resort.  It is my understanding that the inventory at Towers at the Grove in Myrtle Beach is scattered throughout the building.



Ok, I just spoke to someone from owner relations department at Smuggs and she said they are putting us in the West Hill Community, in the Sycamores 2 & 3 bedroom.  I asked if we will ever have access the anything lower then a 2 bedroom and she said yes.  We DO get the Smuggs pass included if we are the one staying, but if we rent to friends or family then it does not include the Smuggs pass.  The Smuggs pass is $315 in the summer & $245 in the winter.  (The smuggs pass is per condo not per person.)
Hope this helps to clear some things up.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 14, 2011)

janej said:


> Does anyone know if we have to pay for Smuggs pass when booking with Wyndham points?


No.  If you click on the link I gave back in Post 14 on the first page, you'll see that Wyndham owners get COMPLIMENTARY Smuggs Passes.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 14, 2011)

SunSandGirl said:


> Ok, I just spoke to someone from owner relations department at Smuggs and she said they are putting us in the West Hill Community, in the Sycamores 2 & 3 bedroom.  I asked if we will ever have access the anything lower then a 2 bedroom and she said yes.  We DO get the Smuggs pass included if we are the one staying, but if we rent to friends or family then it does not include the Smuggs pass.  The Smuggs pass is $315 in the summer & $245 in the winter.  (The smuggs pass is per condo not per person.)
> Hope this helps to clear some things up.



Thanks for calling Smuggs and passing along this information.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2011)

Twinkstarr said:


> Thanks for calling Smuggs and passing along this information.



I think this just confuses the issue more.  I went to the site that is linked in a preceeding message.  It does not appear to be a Wyndham Site.  It appears to be a welcome from Smuggs to Wyndham members.  It talks in terms of the member and family members living in the same house as being eligible for a Winter and Summer pass.  I may of missed it, but I did not see a reference to Spring and Fall pass.  Just a reference that they are the quieter seasons.

The Winter SmuggsPass - Your Pass to Fun at Smugglers' Notch Resort! 

Smugglers' offers a variety of award-winning family activities and Winter events* plus some great discounts on your ski and snowboard needs. These activities and events are available December 9, 2011 - April 8, 2012 . Discounts are available during non-holiday periods. We hope that your family will make the most of your Winter vacation by participating in our planned events and using our facilities such as: 

Unlimited Use of the FunZone Family Entertainment Center: a 22-foot Giant Double Lane Slide, 45-foot giant obstacle course, mini-golf, the crawl-through Train Express, video games, and more.

PLUS: 
Family Fun Races, Ice Skating, Bingo, Tube Sliding, Live Music, Karaoke, Marko the Magician, Showtime, Après Ski Parties, Dancing, Hot Chocolate Warm-ups, Winter Walking, Outer Limits and Teen Alley Teen Centers. 
Discounts: 
10% off the daily childcare rate at TREASURES
10% off lift tickets
10% off ArborTrek Zip Line Canopy Tour
15% off children's ski & snowboard camps (ages 3-17)
15% off group ski & snowboard lessons
15% off ski & snowboard rentals
15% off the purchase of non-sale items at 3 Mountain Outfitters 
All of these activities, facilities and discounts are available to your entire party when you present the SmuggsPass. 

* Fee based activities such as massage sessions, Artists in the Mountains, snowmobile tours and dog sledding are additional and are not covered by the SmuggsPass. 

The Summer SmuggsPass - Your Pass to Fun at Smugglers' Notch Resort! 

The SmuggsPass entitles everyone staying in your home access to the following activities* and facilities, plus great discounts on our award-winning children's programs and shopping! These activities and facilities are available June 10 - September 5, 2011. 

2011 Summer Resort Information Guide

Unlimited Use of 8 Heated Pools & 4 Waterslides: 
Mountainside Water Park including the 300 foot Giant Rapid River Ride, Turtleslide and Little Smugglers’ Lagoon
Notchville Park with 3 pools, the Twister Waterslide and Lily Pad walk 
Courtside Pool with the Flume Slide and 2 hot tubs
Rum Runners’ Hideaway, home to our 25 foot Aqua Jump 
Unlimited Use of the FunZone Family Entertainment Center: a 22-foot Giant Double Lane Slide, 45-foot giant obstacle course, mini-golf, the crawl-through Train Express, video games, and more.

PLUS: 
Stretch & Go 1, 2, & 3, Smuggsational Family Social, Sterling Pond Hike, Marko’s Magic Show, Woodland Mini-Golf, Family Splash Down, Aqua Aerobics, Bootleggers’ Basin Wike, Bonfire Sing-along, Forest Heritage Nature Wike, Entertainment with Goodtime Charlie, FunMeister's Clubhouse, Family Ties — I-Did-A-Cart, Disc Golf, Birds and Bloomers Walk, Woodland Wildlife Nature Wike, Bigger is Better, Watermelon Walk, Aqua-Volleyball, Nature Center, Village Garden Tour, Outer Limits, Teen Alley, Teen Dodgeball Tourney, Liquid Courage Karaoke, Bingo Blast, Explore Morse Mountain Hike, Mount Mansfield Hike, Bears and Berries Wike, Adult Volleyball, Golf Tips, Friendly Pirate's Raingutter Regatta, High Peak Tour, River Walk, Stowe Pinnacle Hike, No Strings Marionettes, Family Pedal Go Cart Race, Family Karaoke, Family Movie on the Green, Vermont Country Fair, Goodtime Charlie Dance Party, Live Band Jam, and more! 
Discounts: 
10% off the daily childcare rate at TREASURES
10% off ArborTrek Zip Line Canopy Tour
15% off the purchase of non-sale items at 3 Mountain Outfitters.
30% off our Discovery, Trail Blazers, Adventure, Notch Squad and Explorer Children's Camp


Since my two children (both over 21) do not live in my home it appears they are not eligable for the pass unless I am with them (see other provisions of t he Welcome message that makes reference to your party.  It also does not appear to apply to people who I let use a guest pass if I am not there.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2011)

When I bought into Towers on the Grove through Wyndham they indicated they had the whole facility exect for 40 units that had been sold as year long deeds.  They indicated they were in the process of trying to buyback the 40 units back.  Towers on the Grove (the former owner or managers) indicated Wyndham did not have the balance of the facility.  The discloser statement does not suggest that Wyndham had control of all but 40 units.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 14, 2011)

There are no Spring and Fall Smuggs passes because most of the amenities are closed during those times.  They don't charge RCI exchangers at that times (nor subject them to the 1 in 4 rules) because there are only a couple of pools open and not much else going on.

I would sort of be surprised if they didn't charge wyndham exchangers for the Smuggs pass only because I believe the money goes to the HOA or directly toward a line item on the budget.  If they have the same or more people coming in that aren't contributing to the extra upkeep it will fall on increasing MF to owners unless Wyndham is chiping in the extra $245-$315 per unit/week which I couldn't imagine without at least expecting attendance at an "owners update"


----------



## rrlongwell (Jun 14, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> ... they have the same or more people coming in that aren't contributing to the extra upkeep it will fall on increasing MF to owners unless Wyndham is chiping in the extra $245-$315 per unit/week which I couldn't imagine without at least expecting attendance at an "owners update"



Increasing the MF for owners is probable but not the Legal enity Wyndham.  These fees would probably be part of the MF that Club Wyndham Access pays the Property Owners Association.  There is already precedent in the Wyndham system for something like this to happen.  It is my understanding that Patriot's Place pays Kingsgate for the right for Patriot Place guests to use their facilities.  I do not know how it would be worked for the Club Wyndham Plus members.  All of this is based on the premise that what Reservation advised me is wrong, They get my account number first and see that I am a member of Club Wyndham Plus and not Access.

P.S.  Club Wyndham Access owners would not be exchangers at the resort.  They would have rights to use at the resort pursuant to the trust's ownship at that resort.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 15, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I think this just confuses the issue more.  I went to the site that is linked in a preceeding message.  It does not appear to be a Wyndham Site.  It appears to be a welcome from Smuggs to Wyndham members.


Right.  As I explained in my original post, the link is on the *Wyndham* Smuggs page.  The link takes you to a *page on the Smuggs site* with specific information for Wyndham owners.  Not sure how that would confuses anyone.


----------

